# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  kamera cctv

## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ποσα μετρα μπορω να βαλω καλωδιο μεταξυ dvr καμερας Π.Χ εγω θελω 50μ θα δουλεψει κανονικα η οχι Α και χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια :Cursing:

----------

